# Sanlida risers



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I read over the "Who will buy.." thread with interest. Alt has the Miracle and the Myth2 X10 within a few dollars of each other. Does anyone know the differences between these 2 risers?
Thanks.


----------



## 3 at 8 (Jul 21, 2019)

I just read that thread as well. I am also interested in knowing any differences or advantages to one over the other. I was looking at the Myth2 X10 the last few days as an option for my first recuve.

Added- Just re read the Alternative shops descriptions. The main difference seems to be the limb adjustmant system. The Athletica 7 they describe as "Horizontal", the Myth 2 as "Unigue limb system" and the Miricle as "Axis adjustment system". Not sure what any of that means exactally; just passing it along.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

The myth II seems to have the same washer dowel system Fivics uses. The athletics looks to have the same pocket system the hoyts.


----------



## wralyn (Sep 15, 2011)

I found this site a few weeks ago. Not sure how accurate it is, but more info than other sites. Had to translate from Japanese, but Google took care of that. 

https://inner-ten.jimdo.com/リカーブボウ/ハンドルライザー/sanlida-miracle-x10/
https://inner-ten.jimdo.com/リカーブボウ/ハンドルライザー/sanlida-mythⅡ-x10/


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I retired my Sanlida Miracle risers recently, as I broke both of them..kinda

Both riser's top stabilizer bushing felt out (It can be fixed by re glueing, but I didn't bother)

It may be due to over tightening of my DIY top dampener with split ring lock washer, but both Hoyt Alero n Mybo Elite have no such issue using the same setup


I went back to Mybo Elite and call it a day


----------



## 3 at 8 (Jul 21, 2019)

kentsabrina said:


> I retired my Sanlida Miracle risers recently, as I broke both of them..kinda
> 
> Both riser's top stabilizer bushing felt out (It can be fixed by re glueing, but I didn't bother)
> 
> ...


Thanks for following up on them. Was that bushing the only dissapointment? Im between getting a Miricle or the Gillo 2 as they are about the same price.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

kentsabrina said:


> I retired my Sanlida Miracle risers recently, as I broke both of them..kinda
> 
> Both riser's top stabilizer bushing felt out (It can be fixed by re glueing, but I didn't bother)
> 
> ...


Hope you will update the "who will buy" thread, maybe with a pic of the failure point? So other potential purchasers can take the hazard into account...


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Yup the only failure is top stabilizer bushing, about that 1 month usage

But if the top one can fall off, all other bushings are proned to that very same issue

Either it is me over torquing it or Sanlida has not use proper n enough glue...I lost total confidence using their risers now...

N the risers are out of my possession now, so no photos, sorry~


----------



## Garfield1999 (Jul 6, 2021)

wralyn said:


> I found this site a few weeks ago. Not sure how accurate it is, but more info than other sites. Had to translate from Japanese, but Google took care of that.
> 
> https://inner-ten.jimdo.com/リカーブボウ/ハンドルライザー/sanlida-miracle-x10/
> https://inner-ten.jimdo.com/リカーブボウ/ハンドルライザー/sanlida-mythⅡ-x10/


Google translator is not very accurate. Unfortunately, little information is clear from the site. I do not recommend using Google. However i can advise you this site https://isaccurate.com/japanese-translation-services. Here you can find a lot of japanese-english translation agencies that have experts in this field. If you link it you will find a list of these companies with their description. I can deffinetely recommend it.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

If it was my money out of the two I would get the Gillo. If you decide to get the Sanlida, check out the Sanlida Athletics 7 riser an Alternativess - appears to be the same as the Miracle at 2/3 the price.

A few at our club have the risers with no complaints. I’m shooting the Athletics 7 limbs which are indistinguishable from the Miracle X10 limbs bar the cosmetics.


----------

